# Trach change and removal



## Stacyharter98 (Jul 24, 2009)

Could someone clarify for me if you can use the unlisted code 31899? I have always charged and office visit.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 24, 2009)

I would just bill for the OV.


----------



## Stacyharter98 (Jul 30, 2009)

That is how I have always billed, but now I have to find something in writing do you have any suggestions on where I can find that?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 31, 2009)

*trach change*

Here's what CPT assistant has to say (see last sentence) Hope this helps:

 	Respiratory 1991 code update 
	CPT Assistant, Winter 1990 Page: 6   Category: 
Note from 3M:
 As of January 1, 1994
Ÿ 31250, 31260 and 31270 have been deleted.  To report 31250, see codes 31231-31235. To report 31260, use code 31233. To report 31270, use code 31235.


Respiratory System

Code 30117 which represents excisional removal of intranasal lesions has been revised to include laser destruction of intranasal lesions. Surgical destruction is also discussed in the Coding Commentary section of this newsletter.

Codes 30901-30905 have been revised to better describe simple and complex control of nasal hemorrhage. The codes have also been expanded to include various types of methods and instrumentation.

Nasal & Sinus Endoscopy

Codes 31250, 31260 and 31270 are now listed as "separate procedure" codes. These codes should not be reported, if carried out as part of a related major surgical procedure. A diagnostic endoscopy would not be reported in addition to a surgical endoscopy at the same operative session. A parenthetical note has been added to the nasal and sinus endoscopy section for clarification which states, "A surgical endoscopy always includes a diagnostic endoscopy." This statement also applies to other areas in CPT which describe endoscopic procedures.

Changing of a Tracheotomy Tube requiring establishment of a fistula tract

A new code 31502 has been added for complex changing of a tracheotomy tube. This code is not for a routine change of a tracheotomy tube, but for a complicated tracheotomy tube change requiring reestablishment of a fistula tract which has not yet been permanently formed. Routine change of a tracheotomy tube should be included in the office or hospital visit.




CPT Assistant © Copyright 1990–2009 American Medical Association. All Rights Reserved


----------

